# Meine  Charadatenw erd nicht upgeloadet



## Winie (20. August 2007)

Hi,
und zwar hab ich das Problem das wenn ich wow beende zwra ab und zu sie status leist wo in demmote noch malerweise drin steh müsst das datte über tragen werd da steh aber immerw as aner drin und das Pop up fenst wo drin sthe das Datteb übertrgen wurde erscheint auch nciht mehr hab von Blasc mal alle date gelöscht und neu istlier das 1. mal ging ab dem 2. mal wieder das selbe prob. obwoll die eistellung die selbe war und ich zwische dem 1. und 2. mal eien lvl up hate das pop up das keine daten vorhande sind erscheint auch nicht früher als er noch richtig futzte kamm wenn ich nicht wow spielte und auf Wow Charetdaten übertage gingkammm die stusleist und dann das pop up das kein daten vohader sien was natürlich log ist weil wow nicht davor geöffnet war wenn cih das jetzt mach kommt die statusleist kurz für vileicht 1 sec. und mehr net und dann ncoh was wenn cih ab und zu mal in die eistellug schaz hats mein buffed profi Passwort plotzloch mehr stelle als e normal hat ist das normal??
Ich danke schon mal im vorau für eure antworten.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. August 2007)

ähm ja, zum ersten, ok du hast ein problem. aber könntest du bitte satzzeichen benutzen. es war sehr schwierig für mich dein problem zu entschlüsseln.

zweitens, ist fast das selbe wie das erste, deine aussprache. sehr schwer zu verstehen.

ich denke mal, du hast das selbe problem wie ich. und zwar, das sich dein blasc nicht mehr aktuallisiert. 

ok, ich habe mein blasc erstmal deaktiviert. weil, es kann an verschiedenen addons liegen, diese habe ich gerade nichtmehr im kopf. vielleicht hilft ja jemand anderes weiter, welche das waren.

ansonsten, wie oben gesagt warte auf andere antworten. oder probiere mal den manuellen upload. dieser hat allerdings bei mir auch nicht funktioniert. vielleicht hast du aber glück.

mfg

CtV


----------



## Winie (20. August 2007)

der manuellen upload futzioniert bei mir


----------



## Winie (25. August 2007)

weiß schon einre was neue war es net fuktzinirt????


----------



## Winie (26. August 2007)

so hab jetzt mal drau geacht da steht dann einmal:
Charater werden generiert
Charter p.. (des wort hab ich net genau gesehen)
aber von ihrgewas da was upgelodet wird btz. das Popup wo drinsteht das deiten upgelodent wurden keine spuhr ich werd es nohcmal gatz löschen und neu Installieren


----------



## Die ExXxE (31. August 2007)

Hab das gleiche Problem, Char daten werden nicht aktualisiert, obwohl das Blasc popup sagt, das Daten übertragen würden...


----------



## Jiiek (31. August 2007)

Erstens mal zum Thread-Starter:

Es wäre schön wenn du dir deine Beiträge nochmal per Vorschau durchlesen würdest und sie gegebenfalls korrigierst.
Dann würde man auch mehr verstehen.

Zweitens:  Ich habe auch das problem das die Daten nicht aktualisiert werden.


----------



## Bowfinger (5. September 2007)

Jiiek schrieb:


> Erstens mal zum Thread-Starter:
> 
> Es wäre schön wenn du dir deine Beiträge nochmal per Vorschau durchlesen würdest und sie gegebenfalls korrigierst.
> Dann würde man auch mehr verstehen.
> ...




erstmal dickes rofl was deine rechtschreibung angeht @ winnie 

2. dieses problemm haben scheinbar mehrere leute, bei mir aktuallisiert er meinen krieger nach der zwangsläufigen namensänderung auch nicht mehr ,...


----------



## Runghold (5. September 2007)

Bowfinger schrieb:


> erstmal dickes rofl was deine rechtschreibung angeht @ winnie
> 
> 2. dieses problemm haben scheinbar mehrere leute, bei mir aktuallisiert er meinen krieger nach der zwangsläufigen namensänderung auch nicht mehr ,...




Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.

mfg


----------



## Tarienna (5. September 2007)

Bei mir gleiches Problem, ich bekomme zwar das "Pop-Up" Fenster das die Daten übertragen werden, aber auf der MyBuffed Seite rührt sich nichts. Ich bekomme aber auch keine Fehlermeldung. Der manuelle Upload funktioniert auch nur bei Chars die für alle freigeschaltet sind.


----------



## bockert (7. September 2007)

Hallo

bei mir funktioniert der Upload nicht richtig. 

Rezepte werden werden nicht mit übertragen obwohl diese Option eingeschalten ist. 

weis jemand ein rat ?

danke


----------



## Xidoni (13. September 2007)

Hallo hab da das Problem das Blasc 2 Weder meine Neuen Twinks in die Charliste aufnimmt noch neue bekommene Items bei meinen Bisherigen Chars Übernimmt Updateted.

Hab in den Einstellungen schon alles mögliche Probiert hab sogar Blasc 2 Neu instaliert aber nichts Hilft.
Wo Liegt das Problem hatte das schon mal einer ?? und weis was ich machen muss das wieder alles Geht.

Liebe Grüße 
Xidoni


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. September 2007)

Xidoni schrieb:


> Hallo hab da das Problem das Blasc 2 Weder meine Neuen Twinks in die Charliste aufnimmt noch neue bekommene Items bei meinen Bisherigen Chars Übernimmt Updateted.
> 
> Hab in den Einstellungen schon alles mögliche Probiert hab sogar Blasc 2 Neu instaliert aber nichts Hilft.
> Wo Liegt das Problem hatte das schon mal einer ?? und weis was ich machen muss das wieder alles Geht.
> ...



jaha, über dieses problem gab es schonmal einen thread hier bei buffed. leider habe ich ihn in der versenkung nichtmehr gefunden. es scheint wohl ein problem mit diversen addons zu geben, die blasc stören.

ich erinnere mich aber, das zam gesagt hat, das sie das probelm suchen. ist aber schon ein weilchen her. 

am besten du postest mal deine addon liste hier rein, welche aktiviert und deaktiviert sind. diese sind im ordner wtf---> acc--->betreffenden realm auswählen--->irgendeinen char wählen---> und dort die addon.txt datei aufrufen und hier reinposten.


ps.: bei mir passiert schon seit drei monaten nix mehr bei meinen profil hier. habe auch schon diverse addons upgedatet, ist aber dasselbe wie sonst. nix passiert.


----------



## Alamor (13. September 2007)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jaha, über dieses problem gab es schonmal einen thread hier bei buffed. leider habe ich ihn in der versenkung nichtmehr gefunden. es scheint wohl ein problem mit diversen addons zu geben, die blasc stören.



Also damit hats bestimmt nichts zu tun, den ich habe nur Blasc und MobMap drauf zurzeit und es geht auch nicht!


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Also damit hats bestimmt nichts zu tun, den ich habe nur Blasc und MobMap drauf zurzeit und es geht auch nicht!



Nutzt/Greift MopMap auf Daten zurück, die relevant für den Profiler sind bzw. aktualisiert seine Informationen damit? Also Charakterdaten, Items, Rezepte?


----------



## Xidoni (13. September 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt alle Adons de ich in den betreffenden letzten Wochen instaliert habe mal entfernt aber nix Immer noch kein Update des Profils 

Könnte es Vieleicht auch mit dem Testrealm Client zu tun haben das der da störent ist ??


----------



## Sammies (13. September 2007)

Xidoni schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt alle Adons de ich in den betreffenden letzten Wochen instaliert habe mal entfernt aber nix Immer noch kein Update des Profils
> 
> Könnte es Vieleicht auch mit dem Testrealm Client zu tun haben das der da störent ist ??


Diese Vermutung habe ich auch schon gehabt seit dem Spinnt bei mir mein Blasc auch rum.....
...ich habe es jetzt noch mal de und wieder installiert mal schauen was nun ist


----------



## Xidoni (13. September 2007)

Geht wieder 

Also waren die Übeltäter wohl eines dieser Addons:



BigWigs oder Bagnon Oder Bartander3


Das waren die einzigen die ich in den Letzten 2-3 Wochen instaliert hatte seit das mit dem Profilupdateen nicht mehr Klappte.


----------



## TheJury102 (13. September 2007)

Hi ich versuch es mal so kürz wie möglich zu erklären. Wo Mybuffed neu raus war ist es echt der Hit gewessen bei mir hab mir ein schönes Profil gemacht alles sehr ansehlich gewessen. Nun wo ich dann ein System Crash hatte und ich mein Betriebssystem neu drauf machen müsste habe ich bemerkt Mybuffed Daten sind nicht auf euren Server sondern auf mein PC. Das heißt es war alles weg meine Blogs und meine Chars auch. Seit dem hat er nicht mehr meinen Main Char Aktuellesiert und mein hochsten Twink nur die Chars die ich nach der neu Installation vom Betriebssystem, WOW Blasc und Co. die Chars waren keine Probeleme hat er alles Sauber verarbeitet und umgesetz. Aber weil ich immer wissen wollte warum mein Main Char und mein Twink nicht mit dabei waren und mit meinen Mybuffed acc. könnte ich nicht im Forum schreiben. Es ist immer ne Fehlermeldung gekommen das ich nicht dazu berechtigt sei. Nun egal ich erstelle ein neuen Mybuffed Acc. und guck ob meine Chars nun endlich wieder Aktuellisiert werden. Was leider bis jetzt nach ca. 48 - 60 std immer noch nicht passierte hab ich mir mal gedacht gucken ob es mit diesen Mybuffed acc. möglich ist im Forum zu schreiben.
Nun wie man sieht es geht und deswegen frag ich mal einfach nach. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Bei mein Blasc ist alles Korekt eingestellt: Aktuelles Update, neuer Acc. eingelogt, alles Chars (die ich will) aktiv und richtigen Häckchen (eig. alle) Verbindung getestet. Noch mal geguckt ob das Addon auch bei diesen Chars Aktiv ist und das ist es auch. Er sagt wohl er hätte die Chars übertragen aber mehr auch nicht. Wenn ich auf Manuelle gehe (bin nicht sicher ob das immer unter Manuell gemeint ist hab es mal gelesen hier das es dann gehen soll).

In der Rechten unteren Leiste beim Blasc Icon rechte Maus Taste dann Aktionen nun Wow Charakter übertragen.

Also mehr würde mir auch echt nicht einfallen was man noch machen kann auser diesen schrott einfach zu vergessen und einfach nur zu Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich finde MyBuffed schon echt cool und würd mir da wieder ein gutes profil aufbauen aber ohne Charakter sieht das doof aus :-(

Kann mir einer Helfen BITTE

Mfg


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (13. September 2007)

Erledigt Problem gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2007)

TheJuryofEvil schrieb:


> Erledigt Problem gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was wars denn?


----------



## Demonus (14. September 2007)

TheJuryofEvil schrieb:


> Erledigt Problem gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab genau das selbe problem und würde gerne die lösung wissen.


----------



## Demonus (14. September 2007)

Nach langem hin und her ist endlich mein main in meiner mybuffed seite aufgetaucht. 

Ich habe blasc komplett neu installiert sowie den neusten profiler heruntergeladen dann habe ich heute gemerkt dass im blasc die einstellungen wieder zurückgesetzt wurden obwohl ich bei der installation vor 2 tagen alles eingestellt habe. Account zugeordnet, char eingestellt, manuell hochgeladen über die webseite und über blasc und nach etwa 30 minuten war er endlich zu sehn.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (14. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was wars denn?


Den Namen nach zu urteilen (TheJury102, TheJuryofEvil) ein simples falsches Konto ;-)


----------



## Wekko (14. September 2007)

hi also ich habe folgendes problem. wenn ich bei mybuffed auf einstellungen gehe dann wird bei mir nichts angezeigt wie characktereinstellungen was es ja eigentlich geben solle da ich ja dort die auto blog funktion einstellen sollte. 
jetzt schon ewig rumgelesen und nicht weiter gekommen bin ratos vllt könnts ihr mir ja helfen pls!!

Bin für jden tipp dankbar!

MFG


----------



## Avalanche (15. September 2007)

Xidoni schrieb:


> Geht wieder
> 
> Also waren die Übeltäter wohl eines dieser Addons:
> BigWigs oder Bagnon Oder Bartander3
> Das waren die einzigen die ich in den Letzten 2-3 Wochen instaliert hatte seit das mit dem Profilupdateen nicht mehr Klappte.



Kann eigentlich nicht sein, hab die auch drauf, bei mir klappts. Hatte damals auchdas gleiche Problem, lag bei mir am Addon "Extended Quest Log", welches irgendwie dazu geführt hat, dass dass Blasc-Addon nicht funktionierte. Hab durch mühseliges aus- und einschalten aller Addons dieses eine als Übeltäter identifizieren können.


----------



## bockert (15. September 2007)

ok  .. es geht nun . aber noch nicht richtig. 


Habe 2 berufe aber Blasc zeigt mir online nur einen an . :?


----------



## Salokin (15. September 2007)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem
Also, ich kann zwar Blasc in wow starten, und sehe auch alle Rezepte, aber ich sehe zu keinem Item jemanden der es herstellen könnte.
Freue mich auf Hilfe,
Salokin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malefice (15. September 2007)

selbes problem bei mir. das popup in der mitte kommt (was auch immer drin steht, ist zu schnell weg), das unten rechts in der ecke allerdings nicht. daran kann ich dann wohl schon sehen, daß es nicht geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neuinstallation half. ein mal, bis zum reboot. kommt der, geht wieder nix. mit addons kann es wenig zu tun haben, ich hab das ganze auch mit nem "frischen" wow probiert. okay, ich hab nur eine kopie erstellt und interface, wdb und wtf umbenannt, sollte aber selben effekt haben (oder hab ich irgendwo ne config übersehen?).

dazu sollte ich wohl sagen, daß an diesem pc zwei accounts genutzt werden. am anderen, dort wird nur einer genutzt, klappt es problemlos. 

so. eben noch mal neu drüber installiert. eingeloggt mit charakter von account 1 ... beim exit wurden angeblich daten von account 2 übertragen. nochmal einstellungen geguckt, alles nur bestätigt, neu eingeloggt. wieder mit charakter von account 1 ... und nun beim exit auch vom account 1 übertragen. sehr seltsam das ganze ... blasc beendet, neu gestartet ... funzt immer noch. 

wenns nach dem nächsten reboot wieder nicht tut, schreib ich hier noch mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorkilein (15. September 2007)

x x


----------



## Jackal6 (16. September 2007)

Hallo! 

Wie anscheinend sehr viele andere hier habe auch ich das Problem das BLASC scheinbar nicht richtig funktioniert. Und das nicht erst seit kurzem, sondern schon seit Release eigentlich.

Ich habs schon mehrfach neu installiert, samtlcihe .luas und.lua.bak usw. gelöscht, das AddOn-Verzeichniss gelöscht, das Programmverzeichniss nach der Deinstallation gelöscht etc etc etc.

Bisher hat sich, auf wundersame Weise, ein einziger meiner Chars!! in meinem Profil verewigt, und so langsam nervts echt das hier mal kein richtiger Support am Start ist zu diesem Problem! Nicht nur das Updaten der Chars geht ja net, auch Autoblog etc. macht bei meinem einen Char ^^ mal rein gar nix!

Wäre schön wenn endlich mal was passiert, denn ansich ist das AddOn echt nice!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Jack


----------



## b1gfoot (16. September 2007)

Jackal6 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie anscheinend sehr viele andere hier habe auch ich das Problem das BLASC scheinbar nicht richtig funktioniert. Und das nicht erst seit kurzem, sondern schon seit Release eigentlich.
> 
> ...




bei mir ist es ähnlich

hast du denn auch schonmal alle addons bis auf den blasc profiler deaktivert?

dann gings nämlich bei mir

so starte ich eben alle 2 wochen nur den blasc profiler um meine charakterdaten abzugleichen


----------



## Jackal6 (16. September 2007)

b1gfoot schrieb:


> bei mir ist es ähnlich
> 
> hast du denn auch schonmal alle addons bis auf den blasc profiler deaktivert?
> 
> ...




Mhhhh, nur den Profiler allein hab ich noch net getestet, aber das kanns ja als Lösung net sein.
Werds aber mal rein interessehalber versuchen


----------



## Malefice (16. September 2007)

Jackal6 schrieb:


> Mhhhh, nur den Profiler allein hab ich noch net getestet, aber das kanns ja als Lösung net sein.
> Werds aber mal rein interessehalber versuchen



schon getestet, hat nix gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bimmelbingo (17. September 2007)

*test*


----------



## Dracun (18. September 2007)

so i hab das prob das bei meinen char nix mehr angezeigt wird auf meinem mybuffed profil.....es werden keine items angezeigt usw..... in meiner sig werden meine berufe net mehr angezeigt....
meine addon liste

CT_BarMod: disabled
CT_BottomBar: disabled
CT_BuffMod: disabled
CT_Core: disabled
CT_ExpenseHistory: disabled
CT_MailMod: disabled
CT_MapMod: disabled
CT_PartyBuffs: disabled
CT_RABossMods: disabled
CT_RaidAssist: enabled
CT_Timer: enabled
CT_UnitFrames: enabled
CT_Viewport: enabled
FuBar-compat-1.2: disabled
MetaMap: enabled
MetaMapBKP: enabled
MetaMapBLT: enabled
MetaMapBWP: enabled
MetaMapCVT: enabled
MetaMapEXP: enabled
MetaMapFWM: enabled
MetaMapHLP: enabled
MetaMapNBK: enabled
MetaMapQST: enabled
MetaMapTRK: enabled
MetaMapWKB: enabled
tradeDispenser: disabled
!Swatter: enabled
Informant: enabled

plz help........help.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> so i hab das prob das bei meinen char nix mehr angezeigt wird auf meinem mybuffed profil.....es werden keine items angezeigt usw..... in meiner sig werden meine berufe net mehr angezeigt....
> meine addon liste



Die Addons sind eigentlich alle kompatibel. Beende BLASC - Lösche aus dem BLASC/Configs/-Verzeichnis die Datei Config.xml.

Lösche aus \World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\[Dein_Account_Name]\SavedVariables die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua
Lösche aus \World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler die Datei BLASCProfilerConfig.lua 

Starte BLASC2 anschließend neu. Du musst nun zwar alle Einstellungen wieder vornehmen, aber kannst alles nochmal von Vorn abhaken, deinem buffed-Account zuordnen etc.

Stelle bei BLASC2 zudem den automatischen Startmodus an.


----------



## Dracun (19. September 2007)

i hab alle sgemacht so wie du gesagt hast aber e funzt net zumindest ebi meinem main char net.....woran könntes das denn nochliegen..........komisch


----------



## Mift (19. September 2007)

ich werd aus dem ganzen auch nicht schlau. wir haben gestern mit zwei accounts maulgar umgenietet. bei mir ist er gelistet, beim zweiten account nicht. dort läuft im grunde exakt das selbe ... mit ausnahme von trinity bars anstelle von bongos, dazu kommen noch atlas (inkl. loot enhanced) und NECB. 

im gegensatz zu meiner installation will blasc dort auch nie charakterdaten hochladen. er macht keine ftp-verbindung und das schicke popup unten rechts kommt auch nicht. liegt das an der verwendung von zwei accounts auf dem rechner? zuordnungen bei blasc sind alle korrekt, mehrfach neuinstalliert ist es auch schon. nach einer neuinstallation tuts das ganze ja auch ... aber nicht sehr lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bimmelbingo (19. September 2007)

Hi @ll ich hatte seit Wochen auch das Problem das meine Chars *nicht geupdatet * worden sind, im 1. Fenster erschien, Übertragung erfolgreich und dann kam ein 2. Fenster mit einer Fehlermeldung...letztens hab ich dann aus langer Weile mal "*Ashampoo WinOptimizer 2008*" installiert und eine Windows Registry Säuberung + Internet Tuning durchgeführt und *siehe da, das Problem ist weg*, selbiges hat auch bei meine Freundin gefunzt die hatte nämlich das gleich problem mit der Charaktualisieung...für alle die die Verzweifelt sind probierts mal aus vielleicht bringts ja was...Ashampoo WinOptimizer 2008 habsch von der aktuellen PC Games Hardware...

Falls jemanden der Tip hilft, postet zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ciao
Bimmelbingo

*sorry für Rechtschreibfehler*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. September 2007)

also erstens werde ich mir keine software installn mit der ich sinst wo rumpfuschen kann
2. deine vorschläge habe ich akribisch genau durchgeführt @ ZAM und trotz alledem wird mein Mainchar als nackig in meiner buffed profil angezeigt^^
der hat nämlich gar keine items und meine berufe werden in der sig immer noch net angezeigt ....plz help


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2007)

Bimmelbingo schrieb:


> Hi @ll ich hatte seit Wochen auch das Problem das meine Chars *nicht geupdatet * worden sind, im 1. Fenster erschien, Übertragung erfolgreich und dann kam ein 2. Fenster mit einer Fehlermeldung...letztens hab ich dann aus langer Weile mal "*Ashampoo WinOptimizer 2008*" installiert und eine Windows Registry Säuberung + Internet Tuning durchgeführt und *siehe da, das Problem ist weg*, selbiges hat auch bei meine Freundin gefunzt die hatte nämlich das gleich problem mit der Charaktualisieung...für alle die die Verzweifelt sind probierts mal aus vielleicht bringts ja was...Ashampoo WinOptimizer 2008 habsch von der aktuellen PC Games Hardware...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Bereinigung in der Registry im Zusammenhang mit dem Datenabgleich kann ich grad nicht nachvollziehen... bis auf den Autostart-Eintrag steht beispielsweise von BLASC da nichts drin.


----------



## Dracun (20. September 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> also erstens werde ich mir keine software installn mit der ich sinst wo rumpfuschen kann
> 2. deine vorschläge habe ich akribisch genau durchgeführt @ ZAM und trotz alledem wird mein Mainchar als nackig in meiner buffed profil angezeigt^^
> der hat nämlich gar keine items und meine berufe werden in der sig immer noch net angezeigt ....plz help




Als i hab des Gefühl das mein weiterer Post überlesen wurde hier ist er also nochmal Trotz vorgeschlagener Vorgehensweise besteht der Fehler immer noch also nochmal was tun ???? Damit es wieder vernünftig ist?????


hier mal en Link 

Draguna Mein MainChar


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> Als i hab des Gefühl das mein weiterer Post überlesen wurde hier ist er also nochmal Trotz vorgeschlagener Vorgehensweise besteht der Fehler immer noch also nochmal was tun ???? Damit es wieder vernünftig ist?????
> hier mal en Link
> 
> Draguna Mein MainChar



Absolut merkwürdiges Problem - Schick mal bitte die folgenden Daten MIT Hinweis auf diesen Thread hier an support@buffed.de:

* Dein Login-Name oder Anzeigename auf buffed
* Beschreibung des Problems
* Hängt die folgenden Dateien an:
o Config.xml aus „BLASC\Configs"-Verzeichnis
o BlascProfiler.lua aus dem „World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\[EUER_ACCOUNTNAME]\SavedVariables\"-Verzeichnis
o BlascProfilerConfig.lua aus dem „World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler"-Verzeichnis
o Alle Dateien aus dem "BLASC\Logs"-Verzeichnis


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2007)

jo danke habe ich wegeschickt....hoffentlich kann man mir dort helfen^^

danke nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evenless (21. September 2007)

Ich habe seit dem neusten Patch das Problem das wenn ich in WoW rein gehe ich Fehlermeldungen bekomme das Blas nicht geht. 
Also ich logge mich ein steh irgendto rum und dann kommt dis (gleich am Anfang halt).


----------



## Ellesar1 (21. September 2007)

Beschreibe bitte die Fehlermeldung genauer: Wie lautet der Fehlertext?

Hast du den buffed-Client in der aktuellen Version installiert? => LoaderPatch.exe ausführen als Administrator

(der neuste Patch ist schon seit Monaten draussen, kanns nicht an was anderem liegen?)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. September 2007)

Ellesar1 schrieb:


> Beschreibe bitte die Fehlermeldung genauer: Wie lautet der Fehlertext?
> 
> Hast du den buffed-Client in der aktuellen Version installiert? => LoaderPatch.exe ausführen als Administrator
> 
> (der neuste Patch ist schon seit Monaten draussen, kanns nicht an was anderem liegen?)



das problem liegt bei diversen addons, die den blasc-updater stören. wurde auch schon in diesem und in anderen threads gesagt.


----------



## Dracun (22. September 2007)

Ich danke euch dafür das Ihr euch meines Problems angenommen habt ihr habt es echt wieder hingekriegt ein dickes thx nochmal


----------



## Grumdorian (22. September 2007)

Moin allerseits

Also bei mir funzt der automatische Upload immer noch nicht trotz diverser Neuinstallationen und Zusendung aller Daten an support@buffed.de vor einigen Wochen.
Manuell wird mein Char aktuallisiert aber ansonsten funktioniert rein gar nix.
Alle Addons rausgeworfen, erfolgreich übertragen Meldung kommt auch immer - aber null Reaktion im mybuffed. Keine Anzeige der Veränderungen weder Iventar noch Körper. Bosskills steht wie immer alles bei 0 trotz mittlerweile so ca 20 Bosskills.
Bleibt noch anzumerken das blasc2 bei mir noch NIE richtig funktionierte und auch kein Tip in den Threads bisher half. Ergo gehe ich jetzt davon das blasc2 einfach mein system nicht mag :-)


----------



## Ellesar1 (23. September 2007)

"Manuell wird mein Char aktuallisiert aber ansonsten funktioniert rein gar nix."
<-- wie meinst du das genau?
Wenn du manuell auf aktualisieren gehst funktionierts korrekt und wenn es automatisch aktualisiert nicht?


----------



## HSVmaniac (24. September 2007)

Ich habe mir einen neues Mybuffed-Profil angelegt und zwei meiner drei Charaktere wurden bisher auch richtig übertragen.

Mein Maincharakter wird allerdings noch unter dem alten Account aktualisiert, wie kann ich ihn auf den neuen Account sozusagen umswitchen?

Leider kann man die Accounts ja nicht löschen, was, wie ich denke, mein Problem sofort lösen würde.

Kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben? Ich wäre sehr verbunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja!

HSV RULZ!!!


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2007)

HSVmaniac schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen neues Mybuffed-Profil angelegt und zwei meiner drei Charaktere wurden bisher auch richtig übertragen.
> 
> Mein Maincharakter wird allerdings noch unter dem alten Account aktualisiert, wie kann ich ihn auf den neuen Account sozusagen umswitchen?
> 
> ...



Lösch die Charaktere über die mybuffed-Einstellungen aus deinem alten Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HSVmaniac (24. September 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, jetzt sieht alles Hübsch aus!


----------



## Evenless (25. September 2007)

Ok also Blasc funzt mit Mob2info nicht und itemizer auch nicht. Beides Deaktivieren dann gehts.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. September 2007)

Evenless schrieb:


> Ok also Blasc funzt mit Mob2info nicht und itemizer auch nicht. Beides Deaktivieren dann gehts.



itemizer ist bei mir aktiviert und blasc geht...


----------



## Mift (26. September 2007)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> itemizer ist bei mir aktiviert und blasc geht...



bei mir ist mobinfo2 aktiviert und es geht. beim anderen rechner nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2007)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> mobinfo - itemizer ist bei mir aktiviert und blasc geht...




Das ist vielleicht auch abhängig von der Aktualität - wer weiß - wenn das nächste WoW-Addon kommt, wirft Blizzard vielleicht wieder die Interface-Modifikationen über den Haufen und alles geht oder gar nichts mehr. ;-)

Wie gesagt, wenn Crowley wieder da ist und wir Zeit finden, dann schaut er sich den Profiler nochmal genauer an.


----------

